

Suggestions for secure, peer-to-peer, encrypted chat apps - ss6754

With all the recent revelations about NSA and even more recent Telegram publicity, what hacker news audience would use for safe, peer-to-peer communication?
======
tobylane
Apple's iMessage fits those criteria. I imagine some Pidgin/Adium plugin could
as well (even on an insecure chat network), and IRC is easy to set up with a
self signed certificate.

------
ballard
Bug bounties, not shark-jumping contests.

